# Fantail?



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you tell me what type of fantail this is please?
just started back into pigeons very recently, the white and brown hen walks around with her tail further over her back than the rest is this normal?
What is the colour of the second hen?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like an Indian.?.? More important, what is the"Snoozer"container in the second photo?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

That was the first thing i could put my hand to for carrying their feed out to them. Dont let the girlfiend know, its one of her mugs!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Aha, the plot thickens. She won't hear anything from me.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I was going to guess 'coffee cup'  Nice looking Indian Fantails. I'm terrible at colors though  I would guess 'splash' and 'grizzle'.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Indian Fantail


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

they are definitely indian fantail.....im sure about that...i have them as well


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

We have two that look alike in that picture and there Indian fantails they are beautiful birds.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow i guess you got the answer but they are gorgouse im looking for some sence i got 5 pairs of amarican fanteils looking to get indian ones..


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i love them


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

You have some nice quality Indian Fantails here. Well done.......


----------



## needo19 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, 
I am new to pigeon but I always wanted to keep fantails as child so now I am fullfilling my desires and i have purchased 2 fantails from a show breeder and he has picked 2 fantails from different lost , According to him i have a male and a female, and he has advised me to put them together so that they will pair up. I know its only my 2nd day of having them but i am not sure whether i do have a true male and a female as i know that the male coos and follows a female. 
I have brought them home yesterday and during the night time they both were sitting together in fact 1 fantail was hidding under the other fantail that made me happy but today in morning when i went to look at them they were sitting apart and not paying much attention to each other i know its just 2nd day of putting them together. If i have a male she surely should be cooing but one of them only walk in circle only 2 circles and that is it. i need some advise.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

it may take time for them to settle in to your loft . they are most likely stressed right now. just give it some time . how old are they .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Jason. They need time to settle in to their new surroundings. The male, once relaxed, will start cooing and 'strutting' around the female to show off.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

these are indian fantails because they have feathered feet


----------



## needo19 (Sep 16, 2012)

the male is 5 years old and the female is 2 years old , i have just made a huge mistake by cutting their long nails but by an accident i have cut one nail abit too much and it has started to bleed, what can i do now


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Needo, Every now and than I have overtrimmed the nails on my birds, when I am getting them ready for a show and a little blood starts coming out. I apply a little cold water over the nail and then hold a cotton ball or paper towel on it till the blood stops. I hope this is of help to you.......

regards Gordon Jones


----------



## needo19 (Sep 16, 2012)

The male is 5 years old and the female is about 2 years old


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I used baking powder on my dogs and cats nail when I hit the quick. Non toxic and stops it fast.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> I used baking powder on my dogs and cats nail when I hit the quick. Non toxic and stops it fast.


That will work....also cornstarch


----------

